# scatter bred? (ped inside)



## TypeR? (Mar 16, 2011)

so i just got my dogs pedigree and would like to know what yall think of it? i think his sire's side is pretty much all T-N-T but i cant figure out the Dam's side.
im sorry if the pics are too big i am new to this. its a 6 gen ped so i had to scan it in sections lol. the sires are the first two pics.


----------



## TypeR? (Mar 16, 2011)

also can anyone give me an idea of his bloodline percentage?


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Dude I know nothing of the bully lines, but hello froma fellow Texan. I do believe you are near the Houston area?? But welcome to GP  I know there will be plenty of ppl here who can help you


----------



## TypeR? (Mar 16, 2011)

apbtmom76 said:


> Dude I know nothing of the bully lines, but hello froma fellow Texan. I do believe you are near the Houston area?? But welcome to GP  I know there will be plenty of ppl here who can help you


hey thanks, no i was born and raised in austin(del valle) but moved to cedar creek 3 yrs ago. cedar creek is right in between austin and bastrop. so we are neighbors


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awesome dude, I know where Del Valle is, lol, not gonna say why  And I was just in Bastrop yesterday  When ya come to Austin again we should get together and talk dogs  I am off of 51st and 35  And I was thinking of Cedar Park, not sure where Cedar Creek is though, lol. And Cypress Creek is in Houston, duhhh Tye get with it, still early for me


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

We share some of the same dogs in our peds. Falins silver bullet, Minters miss sheba, Turpins blu trouble and The Notorious Juan Gotty, but he is in A LOT of dogs. You can join online peds and it has a percentage thing Im still trying to figure out, or order the pedigree analysis from back of your certificate


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I could have helped you however you have some discrepancies.. Look at your photo of your ped at Tarpeins Gitana.. A damsel on your ped.. but a SIRE here:ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [244397] :: TARPEIN'S GITANA afterward click on off spring..  I see Moore and Hernandez .. arent they whopper breeders? .. . maybe Tarpein had a male and a female with the same name Gitana.. Dunno... :hammer:


----------



## TypeR? (Mar 16, 2011)

yeah i know i should have gotten the percentage thing i just know there is some knowledgeable people on here that could help me out. i think the dad is a tnt bully cross im just really dumbfounded on the moms side. there is alot of henderson on her side that some of it goes back to some tnt or falin dogs but im not sure i would call her tnt or ruffian. there is also a few dogs in there with quite alot of box wins but im not sure of there bloodline either. i guess i would just really like to know what is my dogs majority bloodline?


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

main concern is that dog ... is Tarpeins Gitana a Sire or a Damsel ??? Tapreins Gitana is on the database as a sire.. 
on your paper as a damsel.. 

so you already got some issues.. I would just say you gotta TNT, chain gain, gotti, Hernandez, dog before you dig to deep and find yourself disgruntled.. the fact that there is discrepancy and alot of empty ped history shows to most that a whopper dog was put in there some where, it happens more than not. JMO :flush: the tnt may be the only honest part of your ped; thats a major discrepancy.. sire or damsel cant be both.. can't whelp a litter then stud a gyp.. dont work like that. .. Just be happy knowing you gotta good dog give em the best life ever.... and yeah, thats an outcross as TNT is tightly packed then outcrossed again, and again, and again, now scatterbred.. being a good outcross for an inbred dog if both dogs are balanced. The bottomside is scattered and debatable ..


----------



## TypeR? (Mar 16, 2011)

hmm maybe a different dog cause the registry number for the dog you posted is 48400M-59 and the one in my ped is 48400M-61. what is a whopper breed?


----------



## TypeR? (Mar 16, 2011)

Firehazard said:


> main concern is that dog ... is Tarpeins Gitana a Sire or a Damsel ??? Tapreins Gitana is on the database as a sire..
> on your paper as a damsel..
> 
> so you already got some issues.. I would just say you gotta TNT, chain gain, gotti, Hernandez, dog before you dig to deep and find yourself disgruntled.. the fact that there is discrepancy and alot of empty ped history shows to most that a whopper dog was put in there some where, it happens more than not. JMO :flush: the tnt may be the only honest part of your ped; thats a major discrepancy.. sire or damsel cant be both.. can't whelp a litter then stud a gyp.. dont work like that. .. Just be happy knowing you gotta good dog give em the best life ever.... and yeah, thats an outcross as TNT is tightly packed then outcrossed again, and again, and again, now scatterbred.. being a good outcross for an inbred dog if both dogs are balanced. The bottomside is scattered and debatable ..


sorry i am having trouble understanding, so youre saying the top side of the sire is scatterbred also? i thought the chain gang was off of tnt lines but i could be mistaken and what exactly is a whopper dog? i have never heard this term.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

looks like several papers from one litter.. the same name on two different sexes ... off the same litter.. ??? think about it.. papers move... or they have a brother and sister and they share the same name... however that name on your ped, comes up with that number on the online database so there are some disprancies; because thats the same ped of the Turpeins Gitana in your ped.. same litter registration papers.. :hammer: 
Good luck ...


> whopper are the original xl apbt strain dogs not real apbts but that gets all confusing... Come from a OFRN X dogue de bourdeaux the NOW extinct pit dog; the DDBs you see today are nothing like the original strain; anyway 40yrs later.. its a APBT strain ... most traditional APBT breeders consider them bandogs, alot of whopper dogs got rung with papers to push size in most of these xl breeders... Presas were used in ICK for the xl size...


----------



## TypeR? (Mar 16, 2011)

Firehazard said:


> looks like several papers from one litter.. the same name on two different sexes ... off the same litter.. ??? think about it.. papers move... or they have a brother and sister and they share the same name... however that name on your ped, comes up with that number on the online database so there are some disprancies; because thats the same ped of the Turpeins Gitana in your ped.. same litter registration papers.. :hammer:
> Good luck ...


oh ok, thanks.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

TypeR? said:


> sorry i am having trouble understanding, so youre saying the top side of the sire is scatterbred also? i thought the chain gang was off of tnt lines but i could be mistaken and what exactly is a whopper dog? i have never heard this term.


off of bred different so the chain gain tnt was an outcross as much as a linebreeding... then you got gotti .. which washes it all on top.. Hernandez is down from yorktown and others..

Here.. since you got them york and tufftown type dogsONLINE PEDIGREES :: [181364] :: WILROX'S AGUERO'S MIGHTY ZEUS see this is a dog thats almost pure larsaan, outcrossed with a sliver of game.. see how they outcrossed but then bred back to larsaan ?? Thats what "ideally" what you do with an outcross; to keep outcrossing doesnt make sense ..


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

NOW.. your dog ideally should go to an inbred TNT or Chaingang dog.. heavily linebred and stacked... cause your dog is gathered pieces of similar blood but still outcrossed and muttled... not bad just need the pure shot to straighten it up... then all those outcrosses become visable and recessive becomes dominant in this dog or that dog.. As it stands a scatterbred TNT /Chaingang dog or TNT/Hernandez/Chaingain.. take your pick but to answer your question yes you do, but thats not bad unless your planning on being a breeder.. if so wait til you have some show titles or pulling titles or something going on ya know what I mean?


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

just so you know.. we all have your address now... lol


----------



## TypeR? (Mar 16, 2011)

cEElint said:


> just so you know.. we all have your address now... lol


yeah i know can someone photoshop that out?


----------



## TypeR? (Mar 16, 2011)

cEElint said:


> just so you know.. we all have your address now... lol


fixed:hammer:


----------



## TypeR? (Mar 16, 2011)

no i do not plan on breeding, but if i do he should be bred to a TNT dog then?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

It's a bully x staff...


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I just glanced at the ped but it does not look real tight. you can bred a scatter bred dog with anything suitable. You need to look at the dog then the ped and find a good match. I have a few scatter bred dogs who are fantastic but if you bred them you might not get any constancy in the dogs. When dogs are line bred you can have more constancy and know what your breeding is going to produce. Well that is how is should be 

Don't worry about breeding till your dog prove it's self then you can start looking for something suitable if the dog is breed worthy.


----------



## TypeR? (Mar 16, 2011)

Sadie said:


> It's a bully x staff...


yeah i understand he is a bully and which alot of bullies come from staffodshire terriers but those arent bloodlines


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I know very well that those are not bloodlines ... I am telling you what your dog is based on his pedigree. I have no idea what the breeder was thinking taking a TNT bred dog to a Bully. Whatever floats your boat I guess.


----------



## TypeR? (Mar 16, 2011)

Sadie said:


> I know very well that those are not bloodlines ... I am telling you what your dog is based on his pedigree. I have no idea what the breeder was thinking taking a TNT bred dog to a Bully. Whatever floats your boat I guess.


i know you do i was just zinging it back at you cause i thought i sinced a little internet sarcasm for a newb, no hard feelings:hammer:. like i said before i do not plan on breeding him or any competition even though i really would like to i just dont have the time to go to any shows or events. i bought a dog that would be a good loyal pet and maybe help me with some of these hogs i have on our property. i was just curious as to what general bloodlines were in his moms ped because i like you dont know why these two dogs were bred. i enjoy looking up where he came from and was pleased when looking at his sire but then i got to the moms side and it looks to me like just a bunch of byb for no apperent reason. this dog on his moms side looked decent 
http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=170652 
but other than him i dunno. thanks for everyones help.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I am not worried about your sarcasm. You asked a question I gave you my answer. If it's a pet it doesn't matter anyway. But I read through the thread and took it as you didn't know how your dog was bred. Well after I glanced through the pedigree and I looked at the dog's behind the mom and dad. I told you what I thought your dog was. The breeding IMO doesn't make any sense I don't see any consistency or direction based on the dog's that were selected to be bred and what's behind them. Overall I would say the dog is scatter bred but since you don't have a relationship with your breeder and this was not explained to you before you bought the dog I assume you bought a dog from a byb and this type of stuff is not uncommon to see coming from back yard breeders.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I also found quite a few of those dog's on the dam's side on this site in some of the ped's of these dogs.

Gaonas Cabella of Extreme Bullys


----------



## TypeR? (Mar 16, 2011)

Sadie said:


> I also found quite a few of those dog's on the dam's side on this site in some of the ped's of these dogs.
> 
> Gaonas Cabella of Extreme Bullys


cool thanks. 
yeah thats definitley weird that in that dogs ped "tarpein's gitana" is a sire but in mine its a dam. how does that happen?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

What they put online into the pedigree databases is entered in manually by other people. What come's from the registries on paper is what truly matter's. It could be a data entry error(online) or their could be two Tarpein's Gitana's. OR someone could have been paper hanging and that's not exactly uncommon either. I would be highly suspicious about something like that it would in your case seem more likely that the person who bred your dog has rung paper's it's not hard to do not at all. You can actually pay a fee to put in a pedigree research dispute on the dog with the registry. But in this case the dog is a pet so I don't know if it's really worth it to you to go to that extent for a pet. I personally would never breed a dog with a pedigree like that later on down the line if you ever decide you want to get into showing and working dogs possibly breeding I would work on finding some real good solid stock to start your yard off if that's where you decide to go. Enjoy your dog I am sure he will make a great loyal pet.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Sadie said:


> What they put online into the pedigree databases is entered in manually by other people. What come's from the registries on paper is what truly matter's. It could be a data entry error(online) or their could be two Tarpein's Gitana's. OR someone could have been paper hanging and that's not exactly uncommon either. I would be highly suspicious about something like that it would in your case seem more likely that the person who bred your dog has rung paper's it's not hard to do not at all. You can actually pay a fee to put in a pedigree research dispute on the dog with the registry. But in this case the dog is a pet so I don't know if it's really worth it to you to go to that extent for a pet. I personally would never breed a dog with a pedigree like that later on down the line if you ever decide you want to get into showing and working dogs possibly breeding I would work on finding some real good solid stock to start your yard off if that's where you decide to go. Enjoy your dog I am sure he will make a great loyal pet.


:goodpost: thats what I was saying but not so tactful  :clap:


----------



## TypeR? (Mar 16, 2011)

so i was trying to research some breeders in my area and found this.
:: GLINEKENNELS :: BLUE BULLY KENNEL WITH TOP QUALITY PUPPIES FOR SALE
just thought i would share lol.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

OMG.. That's terrible nice way to run a business all the gangster lean cussing on the home page would make me run right away! lol


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

haha @ gangsta lean..  was my them music when I was like 14 or so.. LOL hahaha


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

lol wanna be a baller shot caller 20 inch rims LMAO!!! It's just me I can't take anyone serious who has a website up like that. I went to college and graduated with a business degree so when I see unprofessional marketing like this I cringe.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Yeah.. theres a kennel in TX with some great blood but very similar .. Uhhhhhh~


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

On their website...
"I breed show dogs game enough to gaurd. "
:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## TypeR? (Mar 16, 2011)

i dont know how you guys find this stuff but to me it is very frustrating trying to find kennels online with some dogs that are in my ped and all i keep seeing is razors edge this and that and juan gotty.............


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Been in it for a minute........ just learn to recognize this or that; as a breeder you kinda have to know dogs, pedigrees, and direction.. props for asking good questions..


----------



## TypeR? (Mar 16, 2011)

would this dog be considered carver bloodline?
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [184884] :: *MARCUS' GHENGIS KHAN*


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

I got what FH said and I don't find it that big of an issue because what's online anyone can put in. But it is something to think about. Not all breeders are honest. Basically like Sadie could be a number of things. 

It can be easy to make a mistake, I have my own pedigree database and it helps prevent you from making duplicates and sire/dam errors but its still possible for mistakes to occur. 

People can put anything, I saw on peds online a pedigree which was Gr Ch May Day bred to Gr Ch Yellow, we all know that isn't possible. I recently found a female supposed off my bitch who IS NOT. I never put the breeding ot litter into peds online but there is a female listed there. 

If I was at a pc I could better help and break down the % easy as well, its hard to see on this phone but I will take a better look.


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

Oh and I wouldn't pay for an analysis you can figure the % yourself. If I could better see I would help more. Since you got the 6 generation pedigree that you already paid for you cam do it yourself. With pedigree info available online you can do even more. Example my bitch is 129xs Clouse's Staber in 12 generations and 6% blood contribution (if I remember right don't have it right in from of me), 68xs Hemphill's Red Dixie 11.5%. 4 generations COI is 21% and AVK is 56%. In 4 generations another is 2x CH Butkus @ 37.5%, COI 25%, AVK 70%. 

The only hard thing to figure can be COI, everything else is simple (though the more generations the more time consuming).


----------

